# Which  is the best horror movie of 2012?



## rosemarie (May 27, 2012)

Hello friends,

What do think, Which is the best horror movie of 2012?

Acording to me,The devil inside movie was really the best horror movie,,
 This movie really make me scared.   I loved this movie.


----------



## Ilse (May 27, 2012)

Twilight: Breaking Dawn will truly be a most horrifying experience.


----------



## Namba (May 27, 2012)

The Woman In Black was brilliantly scary and suspenseful.


----------



## veeno (May 27, 2012)

Cabin in the woods was pretty good.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 27, 2012)

What's horror anymore, right now, really? I tend to go to recent "horror" movies and tend to not get scared at all.
OP, it isn't even the end of the year yet, so let's just wait for other _excuses _for horror movies to come out, shall we?


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 27, 2012)

2012 isn't even half over. This thread's early out of the gate.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 27, 2012)

The OP was a spambot, but it's not like it's a _terrible_ topic, so post away.  Or leave it alone.  Whatever.


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2012)

Ahahahahaha, a spambot making a decent thread?

What has the internet come to?


----------



## Namba (May 27, 2012)

Holy shit, if that was a spambot, we'll eventually be able to have deep discussions about life, the universe, and everything with future spambots!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 27, 2012)

'Rosemarie: Rise of the Spambots'. Scared the fuck out of me, it did.


----------



## Minako (Jun 26, 2012)

Iâ€™m sorry, but I donâ€™t know what the horror movies are today. The only horror movie that I think the best is the Silent Hill. It goes like this; the eerie and deserted ghost town of Silent Hill draws a young mother desperate to find a cure for her only childâ€™s illness. Unable to accept the doctorâ€™s diagnosis, she flees with her child, heading for the abandoned town in search of answers. Itâ€™s soon clear this place is unlike anywhere sheâ€™s ever been.



__________________
http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> The Woman In Black was brilliantly scary and suspenseful.



THIS!!!
I was surprised 12 year olds were allowed to see that.


----------

